# Is beef Liver bad?



## jcoash (Mar 28, 2003)

My grocery store has beef Liver. Is it bad for P's? If the store doesn't have beef hearts?

Jerry


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont think that beef liver is "bad", but you could try something else like....lamb heart or chicken liver.

im sure that beef liver is perfectly fine.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm sure not, they eat worse in the wild.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I feed my P's beef liver on a daily basis for the last while. They love it. Attack the surface of the water when its around feeding time !


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I feed it every other day and my reds LOVE it. By cutting it up into bite size chunks and dropping it in slowly piece by piece until they are full, they eat it all and nothing is left to cloud the water. Very nutricious, easily digestable with little waste and loaded with protein, vitamins and iron. Everything a growing piranha needs







. Did I also mention that it is very cheap







.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

im gonna try that for my caribe...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've also fed my caribas and reds beef liver and they loved it. Good luck!


----------

